

New E-Mails Rock The Global Warming Debate - Husafan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamestaylor/2011/11/23/climategate-2-0-new-e-mails-rock-the-global-warming-debate/

======
msie
_I am senior fellow for environment policy at the Heartland Institute_

The Heartland Institute, brought to you in part by the Koch brothers:
[http://millermps.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/beware-of-the-
hear...](http://millermps.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/beware-of-the-heartland-
institute-brought-to-you-in-part-by-the-koch-brothers/)

